# الأنبا بولا على الرجال أن يضحوا ...



## النهيسى (20 مايو 2010)

الأنبا بولا على الرجال أن يضحوا ...

الأنبا بولا: على الرجال أن يضحوا من أجل سعادة أسرهم قال نيافة الأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا وتوابعها خلال برنامج "بيت على الصخر" المقدم عبر فضائية "سي تي في" إن السيد المسيح، ومن خلال الموعظة التي ألقاها على الجبل قد غرس فينا مشاعر الحب، وذكر نيافته بعضًا من آيات العظة: "سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن حول له الآخر أيضًا ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء أيضًا ومن سخرَّك ميلاً واحدًا فاذهب معه اثنين"..
وبداية أكد الأنبا بولا أنه لا يصح أن يُطبق هذا في علاقة بين زوجين، حيث إن الآية تقول من أراد.. ولهذا يكون في نية الطرف الآخر المخاصمة وعمل الشر، وهذا يوضح أن الطرف الآخر ما هو إلا إنسان عنيف.
ودار موضوع الحلقة حول الميل الثاني، وهو أن نسير ميلاً آخر بجانب الميل الأول، حيث أن الميل الأول هو الاحتياجات الأساسية التي يقدمها كل طرف للآخر من حب واهتمام، ولكن الميل الثاني هو مزيد من التضحية والعطاء والتنازل، حيث أكد الأنبا بولا أن الميل الثاني يُعتبر منطقًا إيجابيًا لزوجين متفاهمين متحابين يضحون من أجل إسعاد بعضهم البعض.
كما أوضح الأنبا بولا أن الميل الأول هو كل ما أوصى به الإنجيل للزوج والزوجة، فالرجل عليه التضحية من أجل زوجته وترك أبيه وأمه والالتصاق بها وان يُحبها ويُعاملها برفق، ولكن الميل الثاني يتمثل في حب وتضحية أعمق، بشرط أن يُقدم الحب بفرح، وأكد نيافة الأنبا بولا أن الميل الثاني الذي يقدمه الشخص سيكافئه الرب عليه مكافاة عظيمة.
أما فيما يخص الزوجة؛ فأشار الأنبا بولا أن اهتمامها بزوجها ميل أول، ولكن الميل الثاني هو الاهتمام بحماتها ورعاية، إلى جانب أن ترك الزوجة عملها تنفيذا لرغبة زوجها في ذلك، يعتبر ميلاً ثانيًا، بالإضافة إلى تنظيم مواعيد عملها على حسب ظروف زوجها وليس ظروفها الشخصية وعلى شرط أن يتم كل ذلك بحب وتسليم وفرح، وأكد الأنبا بولا أن الميل الثاني يدل على مزيد من الحب الحقيقي والرباط القوي الذي يجمع بين الزوج وزوجته.
وذكر الأنبا بولا أن الشخص المسيحي عليه بالسير وفق مبدأ الميل الثاني لأن مسيحنا علمنا أن نكون وسيلة لإسعاد الآخر، وأضاف أن هناك كثيرًا من الأشخاص لا يُطبقون مبدأ الميل الثاني، وأرجع ذلك إلى أنانية الأشخاص وعدم تفكيرهم إلا في أنفسهم فقط، وأشار نيافته إلى أن الميل الثاني لا يرتبط بالجهد العضلي بل بالحب والمشاعر.
وخلال البرنامج تلقى نيافة الأنبا بولا "إيميل" يحمل قصة جميلة لأسرة مسيحية متفاهمة، حيث أرسلت سيدة للبرنامج إيميل تقول فيه: "إنها منزوجة من إنسان طيب القلب وتعتبر نفسها محظوظة لارتباطها به، موضحة أنه تحملها أثناء فترة حملها ويعاونها في أعمال المنزل ومتفاهم جدًا ويشاركها في كل شيء، حتى في الأمور الخاصة بعمله، وأن القرارت بينهما مشتركة، وحتى أثناء الخلافات يتسم أسلوبه بالحوار الهادئ".
فكان رد الأنبا بولا: "إن هذا مثال للزوج المثالي لأنه يقدم غير المتوقع، كما أن الزوجة أيضًا إنسانه حكيمة، فبحكمتها شجعت زوجها أن يُشركها في كل قراراته حتى الخاصة بعمله".
وجاء أيضًا إلى البرنامج اتصال هاتفي من سيدة تقول: "تزوجت منذ ثماني سنوات ولديَّ طفل، وطوال السنوات الست الأولى كنتُ أسدد ديون زوجي، فهو كان موظفا بإحدى الهيئات الحكومية، وكان دائمًا يُضبط في أوضاع مُخلة بالأخلاق وكان يأخذ صورًا مع الفتيات بأوضاع مخلة، ويُحضرها إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر بالمنزل".. ولكن الزوجة كانت تحاول ألا تثير المشاكل، ولكنه بعد فترة سافر للعمل بشرم الشيخ وتعرف على سيدة أجنبية عن طريق الإنترنت وتزوجها عرفيًا، وأكدت السيدة أن هناك آباء كهنه بشرم الشيخ حاولوا التعامل معه ولكنه رفض، وأنها قامت بفتح ملف وأنهت جميع الإجراءات بالكنيسة ويتوقف الأمر على القضاء".
فأجاب الأنبا بولا أنه سيساعدها لتحصل على حكم الطلاق وطلب منها أن تحضر من المحكمة طلب لاستدعاء الأنبا بولا وهو بدوره سيساعدها حتى تحصل على الحكم النهائي بالطلاق 

منقول​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 مايو 2010)

*سيدنا الانبا الانبا بولا حكيم جداااااااااا
ولو الزوجين اتبعوا كلام نيافتة ونصايحة مش هيكون فية حد مش سعيد ابدااا 
شكرا استاذنا علي نقلك للموضوع الجيد​*


----------



## سور (20 مايو 2010)

ان الحياه الزوجيه عندما تكون حياه مسيحيه بهذا المعنى 
تكون حياه فعلا جميله جدا ومباركه
والمهم ان يكون الطرفان متعلقين بالمسيح ليستطيع كلا منهما ان
يسير الميل الثانى بحب وفرح  دائم
ليملأ روح الله بيوتنا جميعا بالمحبه الباذله
شكرااا النهيسى الموضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (23 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>




الرب يبارككم

مرور كريم جدااا شكرااااا


----------



## النهيسى (23 مايو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *سيدنا الانبا الانبا بولا حكيم جداااااااااا
> ولو الزوجين اتبعوا كلام نيافتة ونصايحة مش هيكون فية حد مش سعيد ابدااا
> شكرا استاذنا علي نقلك للموضوع الجيد​*




الرب يبارككم

مرور كريم جدااا شكرااااا


----------



## النهيسى (23 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> ان الحياه الزوجيه عندما تكون حياه مسيحيه بهذا المعنى
> تكون حياه فعلا جميله جدا ومباركه
> والمهم ان يكون الطرفان متعلقين بالمسيح ليستطيع كلا منهما ان
> يسير الميل الثانى بحب وفرح  دائم
> ...




الرب يبارككم

مرور كريم جدااا شكرااااا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




بشكر مروركم الكريم جداا

ربنا يبارك حياتكم
​​


----------

